# Welche Oberfläche zur Serververwaltung?



## Spieleguru (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich besitze einen V-Server den ich momentan mit der Oberfläche Confixx verwalte. Ich habe mir gedacht, wieso ich keine kostenlose Oberfläche verwende, da ich einzig und allein damit Apache, PHP, MYSQL, FTP-Zugänge und sowas administrieren will. Ich brauche keine einzelnen Benutzer, da ich alleiniger Herscher bin  Außerdem sollte die Software mehrere Domains verwalten können. Das alles ist halt auch bei Confixx und Plesk gegeben, aber die können noch viel mehr, was ich dann aber über die Shell mache(außerdem kostet mich das zusätzlich 6,60€ pro Quartal und ich bin halt noch Schüler)...

Habe mich schon etwas schlau gemacht und folgende Oberflächen gefunden:
ISPConfig
ISPCP
SysCP

Welche ist davon die beste für meine (geringen) Anforderungen? Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich gefunden 

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen 

LG


----------



## Guest2398759 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

alle diese Adminpanels sind wie Plesk eher für Userveraltung ausgelegt!

Ich empfehle die ISPCP!

Ich habe die drei genannten alle ausprobiert! Stabil laufen sie alle!

Bei ispconfig hatte ich nach 3tagen probleme mit dem monitoring das dieses Adminpanel anbietet! SysCP hat eine sehr unangenehme Domainverwaltung meiner Meinung nach! ISPCP ist für mich bisher das am geeignetsten!

Allerdings sind die alle nur begrenzt für Endnutzer geeignet! Du musst zuerst einen Admin Account anlegen, und zusätzlich noch einen Useraccount mit denen du dann deine Domains verwaltest!

Webmin dagegen ist auch OpenSource und mit ein bisschen Einarbeitung und dem nötigen Hintergrundwissen wohl em ehesten für einen einzelnen Benutzer ausgelegt! Zusätzlich könntest du zu Webmin noch Virtualmin und Usermin installieren, dann wärst du auf dem Level der Reselleradminpanels SysCP ISPCP und ISPConfig!

Dennoch mein Rat ist verwende ISPCP!


----------



## Gunah (12. Oktober 2009)

habe sehr gute erfahrung mit SysCP gemacht, wobei suEXEC noch nicht ausgereift ist...


----------

